# 2005 Pathfinder Fuel Sensor issue - Check Engine Light



## undallas (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Pathy lovers,

No too long ago, my check engine light came up after I fill up my gas.
I noticed that my fuel gauge was not responding to the full tank of gas.
I ran for a couple of days. Slowly the fuel gauge rises to the top third after 100+ miles on the current tank.

I played with it by not filling all the way. Apparently, the fuel gauge respond about 80% full. Check engine light disappear after several fresh starts.

Today, I took it in for 60K service (awful $500 bill). I asked them to take a look. They called back that it is a fuel sensor issue which would cost $500 more. I asked if this would damage the vehicle. HE said no as it is just the sensor. The onyl downside is that I would fail my state inspection due to SES light.

Is there a cheaper solution to address this? Is the sensor easy to buy and change?

Thanks
UNDALLAS


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

You could reset the ECU before the inspection and hope it doesn't come back for a couple of cycles...

The complete pump+sensor if it is the in tank unit is $246.00. If you are handy it is a fairly easy repair. Make sure you have an empty tank and a brass punch and ramps/jack stands.....

CHECK ENGINE LIGHT RESET/DIAGNOSTIC PROCEDURE

In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure:

1) Sit in the driver's seat.
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds.
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL light flashes.
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code.

Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.)
The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits.

The ECM code repeats itself until you turn the ignition key to the OFF position, at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode.
You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639.
Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction.

Clearing

You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).


----------



## undallas (Feb 11, 2005)

*thx calimoxo2*

I didn't know the ECM trick in the car.
I knew about the old battery disconnect.
thanks...
I guess I just need to replace it down the road.


----------



## undallas (Feb 11, 2005)

*Which part is the fuel sensor/pump unit?*

172 Fuel Tank :: Fuel & Engine Control :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Pathfinder (R51) 2005-2008 :: CourtesyParts.com

17342?


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

undallas said:


> No too long ago, my check engine light came up after I fill up my gas.


I had the same thing happen when the gas cap wasn't screwed on tightly enough. The guy at the service desk initially said sensor as well but a dealership mechanic showed me the gas cap wasn't on all the way, i imagine if the gas cap O-ring seal gets damaged the same problem could occur.


----------



## Smiley32597 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Having the same problem......*

Does anyone know what happened with this? I'm now having the same problem on an 05 LE with 67K on it. I would rather go ahead and change the gas cap (of course), but if it is the sensor I can change it out.


----------



## ncpathfinder (Mar 28, 2008)

Same thing happened to my 05 at about 58K. The fuel level float on these things quits working right about 60K. Nissan wants $500 to replace it. The part is $90 from Nissan. I dropped the tank and replaced the float. Took me about 4 hours in the cold, but it works fine now.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

well, same thing happened at 77K and I took it back to the dealer and they said it is the fuel sending unit..... I actually noticed that a couple days before the engine light came on because it did't display the the fuel consumption and DTE properly. The bill was around $550, though part was only like $120, it was the labour that killed me.


----------

